# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام و انا بخير

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلويـــــن اليوم صار عمري 19 
 :Si (5): 


يا ريت تتفضلوا تعيدو عليي 
 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل عام وانتي بألف خير يا روحي وعقبال المليون سنة

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## mylife079

كل عام وانتي بالف خير 

العمر كله هديل 


عقبال ال 1000 سنه يا رب

 :Si (34):  :Si (34):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتي بخير ...  العمر كلوو إلكـ يا رب

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 


يسلمو يا حبايبي 

و الله انكم بتجننوا 

زمردة 


شمعة الظلام 


محمد 


معاذ





بحبكم كلكم 


[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## سنفورة

الف الف مبروك يا هدول وعئبال 10000000000سنة يا رب 
اختك:سنفورة
 :Emb3(1):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]مها و سنفورة يسلمو يا حبايبي 


كلكم زووووء 

LOVe U و الله 
[/align]*

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center][/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
    ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
      ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
        ااااااااااااااااااااااااا
         اااااااااااااااااااااا
          اااااااااااااااااااا
            اااااااااااااااا
             اااااااااااااا
              ااااااااااا
                ااااااا
                 ااااا
                  ااا
                   ا ي 

بتجنننننننننننننننننن
    ننننننننننننننن
     نننننننننننن
      ننننننننن
       نننننن
        ننن
         ن

و الله اني فرحانة كتيـــــــــر مديرنا و شاعرنا العزيز حســـــــــان 
بعيد عليي يا سلاااااااام 

كلك زووووووء حسان العزيز 

[/align]*

----------


## حسان القضاة

تسلمي ومقصرين وكل عام وانت بالف خير وعقبال ال119 سنة

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]له له شو مقصرين ما مقصرين بس عنجد الصورة كتيـــــــر حلوة بتجنن 

يسلمو حسان 
[/align]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتي الخير لكل عام حبيبتي
وان شاء الله ربنا يعطيكي طوله العمر والصحه والسلامه

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]تسلمي يا عسل 

و ان شالله بنشوفك أكتر بالمنتدى 

لأنه اشتئنالك كتيــر 

[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كل عام و انت بيألف خير

وين الجاتو يا هديل

وما تنسي الببسي

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل عام و انتي بألف خير و عقبال ال 1900 سنة و انتي بصحة و سلامة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align][align=center]


ياااااااااااااه يا هديل كل عام وانتِ بألف ألف خير يا أحلى وردة بمنتدانا

ويااااااااااا رب العمر المديد والعمل الصالح وتضل حياتك مرح وفرح وابتسامة وحب

قولي آمين  :Smile: 

هدولة سوري عالتأخير انتي عارفة شو الظرف اللي أخرني .. بس أكيد رح تقبلي اعتذاري لإنو ايام عيد ميلادك رح تستمر ورح نضل نحتفل فيكِ يا غاليتنا ..






كل عام وانتِ بألف خير يا هديل ..

وها قد مضى من عمركِ 19 عاماً .. دعيني في هذا الموقف أبرق إليك أسمى آيات التهنئة
المعطّرة بأريج الياسمين .. إليكِ يا غاليتي .. فاليوم عيد .. ولطالما كانت الأعياد برفقتكِ أحلى الأعياد

ارجو لكِ في هذا المقام .. سعادة لا تنقضي .. وحباً لا ينقطع .. وإيماناً صادقاً لا ينضب

أتمنى لكِ دوام الإبتسامة .. ودوام التقدّم والرفعة ..

أتمنى لكِ أن تبقي على الدوام .. نعم الصديقة .. كما عودتّينا دائما ..
تشاركيننا أفراحنا .. وتقاسميننا همومنا .. وتُزيلين بضحكتكِ الرائعة كل لحظات الحزن والأسى

لن أُطيل يا عزيزتي فيُقال عني "أُجامل" .. ولكّنكِ أختي الصغرى .. وصديقتي الوفية المخلصة التي لطالما وقفت الى جانبي .. لذلك سيعذرونني إن أطلت الوصف والكلام ..


كل عامِ وانت بألف خير ..



[/align]




[align=left]اخيكِ الأكبر .. محمود تميم[/align]

----------


## rand yanal

كل عام وانتي بألف خيررررررررررر...
وعقبال ال 100000000000000سنه  :Bl (11):

----------


## كوكو

ريتو الف الف سنة *******http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NXNXXDG-uL...5%A0%C********

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]*يا رب العمر كله 

كل عام وانت بالصحة والسلامة وهيك كبرتي وصرتي عروس عقبال ما نفرح فيك لكان 
*[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]و لا يهزك يا زيدووووو البيبسي و الجاتو عندي  






و تسلملي يا زيدوووووو  ما ازوئك صح حلو رقم 1900 و انت كمان اتفضل كل مع زيدووووو و عئبال ما نعايد عليك يااااا رب بصحة و سلامة 

تسلمي يا رند عالمعايدة و ان شالله بنشوفك أكتر بالمنتدى 

و كوكو حياتي تسلمي الجاتوه بجنن و الله و عئبالك 


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center][/align][align=center]
> 
> 
> ياااااااااااااه يا هديل كل عام وانتِ بألف ألف خير يا أحلى وردة بمنتدانا
> 
> ويااااااااااا رب العمر المديد والعمل الصالح وتضل حياتك مرح وفرح وابتسامة وحب
> 
> قولي آمين 
> 
> ...



لااااااااااااااااااااااااا
  ااااااااااااااااااااا
   اااااااااااااااااا
     اااااااااااااا
       ااااااااا
        اااااا
         اااا
          اا

 هدوئاااااااااااااااااااااا

الصورة 

 بتجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

بتهوووووووووووووووووووس

بتعئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئد

بتسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسطل 

و الله 

و الكلام احلى و احلى 

بعدين ولوووو ما في بيناتنا مجاملات احنا 

لو كل العالم بتجاملني بعرف انه انت ما بتجاملني

ولوووووووووو :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

احلى أخ و الله 


 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]*يا رب العمر كله 
> 
> كل عام وانت بالصحة والسلامة وهيك كبرتي وصرتي عروس عقبال ما نفرح فيك لكان 
> *[/align]


يا سلااام من تمك لباب السما يااااااااااا رب  هههههههههههههه 

عئبالك انتي يا جوري 
 :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## احساس المطر



----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله كل سنة وإنتي سالمة هدولة أنا آسف والله مشغول بالدوام  بالقناة فني صوت او مهندس صوت بالليل وبالنهارنوم

----------


## &روان&

كل عام وانتي بالف خير يا حلوة  وان شاء الله العمر كله

----------


## ahmad bataineh

:Jordan: 
كل عام وانتي بخير وكل سنه وانت سالمه
 بس بعدك صغيره شو 19 
الواحد منا عمره 21 
سنه رابعه جامعه وزهقان بعدك ما شفتي اشي 
انشالله تتعدل امورك وتكون احسن بالسنه الجديده

----------


## قلب الأسد

*كل عام وانتي بالف خير*

----------


## المصمم يزن جبريل

كل عام وانتي بألف خير :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانتِ خير .... ولو متأخره شوي كثير  .. بس هلأ شفت الموضوع ... 

العمر كله ان شاء الله_

----------


## رنيم

كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال 10000000سنة

----------


## rand yanal

*كل سنه وانتي سالمة ..وعقبال 100000000000 سنه يارب*

----------


## الوسادة

> 



واااااااااو حلوين الصور 

يسلمو احساس حبيبتي كلك زوء 
 :Si (22):  :Si (22):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عبووووود له له و لو معزور و ان شالله للأمام و بنشوفك اكبر و أكبر بالحياة 

و يسلمو عالتهنئة 

روان 


أحمد 
آمين يا رب الله يجيبلنا يللي فيه الخير تسلم يا احمد 


قلب الأسد 

يزن 

و أنتوا بألف خير يا رب 


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> _كل عام وانتِ خير .... ولو متأخره شوي كثير  .. بس هلأ شفت الموضوع ... 
> 
> العمر كله ان شاء الله_



و الله يهمك يا غسان ما في شي متأخر ولو 

معك حئ الكل مشغول هالأيام و الله يوفق الجميع 

 :SnipeR (42):  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]رنيـــــــــــــــم 


و رنـــــــــــــــــد 


تسلمو يا رب عالتهنئة 

و ان سالله بنشوفكم اكتر بالمنتدى و بنباركلكم بعيد ميلادكم 
[/align]*

----------


## فارس الغموض

كل عام وانتم بحير
ويارب يكون عام سعيد علينا كلنا
 :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]آمين يا رب 


تسلم يا فارس [/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

كل عام وانتي بألف خير يا احلى هدوله في الكون كله.. وعئبال 100 سنه يا رب 
بتمنالك سنه سعيده ان شاء الله وتحئئي فيها كل احلامك يا حبي...

"معلش متأخرة كتييييييير مو شوي بس والله امتحانات.. اعزريني يا روحي" :Eh S(22):

----------


## الوسادة

> كل عام وانتي بألف خير يا احلى هدوله في الكون كله.. وعئبال 100 سنه يا رب 
> بتمنالك سنه سعيده ان شاء الله وتحئئي فيها كل احلامك يا حبي...
> 
> "معلش متأخرة كتييييييير مو شوي بس والله امتحانات.. اعزريني يا روحي"



ياااااااااااي شو هالأشياءات الحلوة يا زوووووووء 

ولووووو يا امون انا عازريتك يا ئمر 


و بتمنالك اعلى المعدلات يا رب يا امون

و يتيجيلنا بالأخبار الحوة و اعملك موضوع حلو متلك 
 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو هدوله ختيرنا يا ستي صرتي شتين شنة هههههههههههههههههههههههه ان شاء الله العمر كلو

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]لاااااااااااااااااااااااااا شو ختيرت ما ختيرت 


لساتني صغيرة ولووووووووو 

يللا عئبال ما نشوفك انت صرت حج عبود هههههه


يسلمو عالتهنئة 
[/align]*

----------


## دمعة قلب

[كل عام وانت بالف خير عقبال 100000000000000000000000000000000000سنة

----------


## Rahma Queen

كل سنه وانتي سالمه

----------


## الوسادة

*و انتي سالمة يا رب يا ملاك 
*
 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]لاااااااااااااااااااااااااا شو ختيرت ما ختيرت [/align]*[align=center]
> 
> 
> *لساتني صغيرة ولووووووووو* 
> 
> *يللا عئبال ما نشوفك انت صرت حج عبود هههههه*
> 
> 
> *يسلمو عالتهنئة* 
> **[/align]


آمين الله يطعمها لكل مشتهي على كل حال عيد ميلادي قرب أشوف شطارتك  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا هديل و عق1000 بال 

وان شاء الله ايامك كلها فرح وسعادة واسف على التأخير


 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :Si (25):  :Eh S(17):  :Dance:

----------


## سوسنه

[rainbow][glow1=FF0000]كل سنه وانت سالمه[/glow1]
و[glow1=FF0000]ان شاء الله يمعاد عليكي بالصحه والسلامه[/glow1][/rainbow]

----------


## رشا احمد

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
عقبال 100 سنة

----------


## سيدة الظلام

كل عم وانت بخير وساده :Kiss 34: 
انشاء الله كل عام وانت ب الف  100000000000 خير :31d13c231e:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وانتي بالف خير عقبال ال 100 سنه يا حلوه  :31d13c231e:

----------


## همس الايام

كل عام وانتي بألف خير وعقبال 100000 سنه يارب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل عام وانتي بالف خير وانشالله العمر كله

----------


## ست الحبايب

كل عام وانتي بالف خير والعمر كله :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## حساسة ودموعي الماسة

...........................Happy birthday ....................
.................العمر كله إن شاء الله لأحلى ........................
........................                            ..............
......................:      doodle04:               .............
.....................                                ...........

----------


## ثامر العكاليك

كل عام وانتي بخير :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## عاشقة الاردن

_كل عااااااام واني بألف خييير وعقبال 1000000 سنه_

----------


## تسنيم الميتاني

كل عام وانت بألف خيييييييييييييييير والعمر كله انشاالله  :Encore:

----------


## امونة امونة

كل سنة وانت سالمة :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## (dodo)

[mark=#FF9999]كل عام وانتي بالف خــــــــــــــير  وانشالله العمر كله [/mark] :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## مجنون حليم

كل سنه وانتي ب546542416576544654564674874354خير وعقبال ال24674541سنه وانا متلك هيهيهييهيه :Doodle04:

----------


## tamerr500

كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال المائة عام

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): * مبرووووووووووووووووووك وان شالله العمر كله ياااااااااااااااااا رب*

----------


## sarah-333

:icon32[rainbow]:كل سنه وانتي سالمه[/rainbow]

----------


## ابو العز

[align=center]كل عام وانتي بخير اتمنى ان يكون عمرك مفعما بالفرح والسرور 
طيب انا الاسبوع الجااي عيد ميلادي [/align]*[align=center][/align]*

----------

